# Lifespan of 1911



## JP4LSU (Jul 25, 2007)

I was curious what the lifespan in terms of round count a 1911 is good for?
I realize this will vary greatly depending on the care and attention that the owner pays to it. But just on average, whats the high end and low end that you guys have seen.

I'm curious because I've come acros some guns for sale that have 2000 rounds put through them. They are quality guns like Les Baer, Ed Brown, etc. 

What sort of things should I look for if I'm dealing with a high round count gun?

Thanks for the input and info.
Later,
JP


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

2000 rounds is almost nothing on a 1911, assuming it's not a 10mm. Many steel 1911s will easily digest 50 times that without any major breakage. I wouldn't sweat 2000 rounds in the least.

Small parts will occasionally need replacement and springs, especially the recoil spring, will need replacement regularly (I used to change mine about every 5000 rounds). The major area to look for breakage on a 1911 is at the cutout for the slide stop. Sometimes the frame will crack between the slide rails and the cutout. I have also seen cracked barrel bushings, broken firing pins and one cracked firing pin stop.

Most people don't shoot nearly enough to cause a 1911 to wear out. Overall, the 1911 design is remarkably durable.


----------



## Texasdoc (Jan 8, 2007)

I have a old Gov. model that has over 35K before i got it and I have put over 10K thru it myself so they are biult to last with a little care they are almost never wear out.

300shooter


----------



## JP4LSU (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks for the advice and input.
That's very helpful.
I'm still pretty apprehensive about buying guns online with only pictures to look at. The gun I have my eye looks brand new and appears to be very well cared for.

I'll let know you know if I get it and I'll post some pics.
Later,
JP


----------



## Mystro (May 13, 2006)

Being aprehensive is a good thing.
In my opinion, the best way to buy a used 1911 is to first learn how to field strip the weapon. Ask your local gun shop if they could show you how if you don't already know. If they won't help you, spend your money elsewhere, then ask a friend at the range to show you.

As you re-assemble the gun, look at the details. It's metal rubbing on metal so you should see some wear. Less wear usually means fewer rounds through the gun. Does the gun fit together loosely or does it fit tight? Try to wiggle the slide. Work the action.
In general, Tight = Accuracy and Loose = Reliability (and hopefully not worn out!) Take your time.

Once you've done a couple of field strips you should be able to tell if you like the offered gun or if you choose to pass on the deal.

Be sure to talk with the seller first and ask a lot of questions. Most online sellers will let you have 3 days to inspect the gun and it will need to be shipped to your FFL dealer, so offer him a few bucks to give you an honest appraisal. But, make sure you choose an experienced dealer! Many gun store jockeys are very ill informed.

If you don't like the gun, send it back. It just costs you the shipping and insurance.

As for round count: I just changed the barrel in my XSE at the 40,000 mark. I chose a Scheumann replacement because I wanted that barrel and I wanted to determine if the issues I was having were gun related or eyesight related. The gun definitely shoots more accurately, but the problem was the eyes after all.

My Delta Elite 10mm has 30,000+ and the Kimber Eclipse 10mm has well over 20,000. Both are still very accurate and show no signs of abnormal wear.

Unless you shoot 1000s of rounds each month, it should be a good shooter for as long as you own it.

And, just one of MY rules - The gun has to look _SHARP!_
Best of luck on your search!
:smt1099


----------



## Waldo Pepper (Aug 11, 2007)

Man I would love to come across a clean used Delta 10MM, but I guess I will have to settle for a DW 10MM one of these days. :smt023


----------



## clic2323 (Nov 26, 2006)

i have my grandpa's service 1911 its a remington rand born in 1943 and has over 20k through it and for being 64y old all i had to replace like mike said was the recoil spring and the fireing pin & spring but any of the new good 1911s will last 3 life times


----------



## Kayback (Aug 19, 2007)

My 1911 is a Chinese made Norinco Commander sized weapon, and in the 8 years I've had it all I've had to replace is a slide stop that broke. 

The rest of the gun has, over time, been worked on, but the only replacement parts are the PT night sights, the Chip Mcormack trigger, the extended slide stop, the Wilson springs (a couple of times  ) and the new grip pannels.

It still shoots better than I do, and it lasted the first 6 years of it's life eating nothing but factory ball ammo. I now reload SWC's for it, as well as LRN's, but it still shoots better than I do, any day of the week. I run between 50-300 rounds through it every week.

Working in a "low" average of 150 rounds PER MONTH, that around 15k since I bought it. I'd guestimate at around 12k of those are ball ammo.

And yes I do shoot it practically 52/52 weekends a year, sometimes both days....

Oh yeah, I forgot I snapped a barrel link last month.

KBK


----------

